# ExcelMakro Diagramm Position festlegen



## Gamedemos (11. November 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Makro erstellt, welches ein Diagram automatisch erstellt. Jedoch stetzt er das Diagramm einfach in die Mitte des Blattes, ich möchte aber angeben wo er das Diagramm hinsetzt.
Ist das möglich ?
Makroteil für Diagramm:

Range(dstart & ":" & dende).Select
Charts.Add
With ActiveChart.PlotArea
.Width = ActiveChart.ChartArea.Width - 200
.Height = ActiveChart.ChartArea.Height - 200
End With
ActiveChart.ChartType = xlColumnClustered
ActiveChart.SetSourceData Source:=Sheets("Tabelle1").Range(dstart & ":" & dende), _
PlotBy:=xlColumns
ActiveChart.Location Where:=xlLocationAsObject, Name:="Tabelle1"

With ActiveChart

.HasTitle = True
.ChartTitle.Characters.Text = title
.Axes(xlCategory, xlPrimary).HasTitle = False
.Axes(xlValue, xlPrimary).HasTitle = False
End With
ActiveChart.HasLegend = False

Ich vermute irgendwie bei ActiveChart.Location Where:*****....
Aber weis nicht wie, danke schonmal für Antworten.

Gruß Gamedemos


----------



## noreya (22. November 2005)

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Kennt niemand darauf ein Antwort?
Ich weiß, dass es die Eigenschaft TOP gibt, aber ich schaffe nicht darauf zuzugreifen.

schön, wenns so einfach wäre:
ActiveChart.Top = 200


----------



## mage (22. November 2005)

Probier doch mal ein Makro aufzuzeichnen wobei du ein Diagramm verschiebst.
Dann kannst du im erzeugten Code nachschauen auf welche Eigenschaften/Methoden zugegriffen werden muß.


----------



## noreya (22. November 2005)

da wird mit incrementLeft bzw. incrmentTop gearbeitet.
Das ist aber leider nicht was ich will.

Ich will ja einen absoluten Wert von Top angeben. Nicht im Raum verschieben - da hab ich auch das Problem, dass ich gar nicht so genau sagen kann wo der Ausgangspunkt ist.

Noch jemand eine Idee?


----------

